# Phantom Black V6 - Progression Thread! X31 CRB



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

I've been lurking around the forum for some time now, and think it's time I made myself a little progression thread as I have started to tinker a bit now. Bought myself an Phantom Black Audi TT 3.2 V6 (8J) in Manual at the beginning of December 2014.

I had a 1.0 Corsa C before so a massive increase in power and style! Also had a Yamaha XJ6 which I regrettably sold now the suns back out to buy the TT.

















I know people like a loads of details, as well as LOTS of photos on forums as do I, so I will try and post as many as possible if I don't forget to pull the camera out 
Couple of pictures after I got, gave it a wash and installed LED Lights all round and 6000K HID for the mainbeam.


















































*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

Had the TT booked in for a Cobra Catback Exhaust (Non-Res) and decided to have it TerraCleaned before it was fitted.


















And then the exhaust fitted, Initially they had an issue with fitment due to my V6 being an early Mk2 which had a aluminum frame around the rear sway bar which newer models didn't have (must have been a tweak which wasn't necessary). Although it still sounds incredible!

Up on the ramps being fitted

















Tips and fitment

















*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

I didn't have any way of playing my music in the TT. All it had was an Audi Concert 2+ and a 6 Disc Changer, so decided to fit and AUX cable and port into the back on the head unit thanks to a few members on here and a Tweak on VAGCOM it was working. Bought a Audi AUX Housing from the Dealers for £15 and wired it up and fitted it. Looks pretty stock to me and it works great!

AUX Housing









Lots of mess taking apart to put one little socket in!









And the final result. 









Also Fitted a LED Strip light into the Boot which is mounted under the parcel as the single boot light was useless at night. This thing eliminates the boot space so well. Just tapped into the existing boot light and wired up a socket which looks tidy and clean when removing the parcel shelf.










*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

Started looking at getting front and rear s line bumper to fit with a TTRS Mesh Grill. Thanks to Lea (1wheelonly) for the Front S line Bumper and Scott (Dreams1966) for the 2.0 tfsi duel valance. And also Random eBay guy for the Rear S line Bumper. All will be fitted within the next week or two as they are currently being painted.


























Without wanting to spend big money on a Genuine TTRS Grill, I opted for a replica. Choosing Xenonz was a gamble as I couldn't find anyone one here who'd had bought one before. Took the bullet and bought one after talking to 'Zee' managed to get one for £225 with a discount for TT members from the original price of £250. 
Have now compared to Genuine ones and are pretty dam good replicas, not really any difference between them!


















*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*

Last Tuesday was payday and I was working down near the East Midlands Airport, took the opportunity to meet up with Lea and was persuaded to buy a set of these beauties.

RS6 Reps









Tyre were ordered Thursday (Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2 - 245/35/19s) and took them down yesterday to get fitted. Took them longer than they anticipated due to it being busy, so got them filled up with nitrogen for free.. Bonus!
After a quick wash before the sun went down here is how the TT stands as of now.














































Will update as and when i get things done!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

She looks very nice indeed, coming along nicely , get some wheel nut cover on those wheel bolts ;-)

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

gogs said:


> She looks very nice indeed, coming along nicely , get some wheel nut cover on those wheel bolts ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


Cheers mate 

Yeah I know, off to the dealers Friday to go see what they have in, not sure on the colour, might so for grey to march the allows though.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I think they only come in grey from the dealers

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Any difference from the terraclean? When I had mine done they tapped into the fuel lines under the rear seat, as opposed to you.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Love a good build thread. Looks great man.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Only a complete lunatic would buy an early Mk2 Phantom Black V6 

I've had mine 2 weeks now...!


----------



## Add5y (Jul 19, 2014)

She looks lovely,the exhaust looks great,how much was it if you don't mind me asking

Add5y


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

looks great they wheels really suit it


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks good

LED rear light bulbs ? Got anymore info please?


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

Very nice mate!

What is the Cobra like in the cabin and above 60mph? Is there a drone? I pick my V6 up on Friday and was thinking of a Cobra exhaust. The only thing which concerns me is the drone at high speeds, as when I had a non-resonated scorpion on my R32, it was a nightmare on the motorway!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks very nice...Lea is going to have a little competition on his hands now. Pleased to see the wheels look as good on a black TT as it does on the red. A very good wheel for the TT methinks.


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm glad the Xenonz grill gets good reviews. I just ordered one myself. The conversion rate and shipping to the U.S. wasn't too terrible for OEM-like quality, especially after the TTforum discount.

Enjoy your mods.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks great Connor, wheels deffo suit the black

I met up with Connor last week and the sound from those pipes is AWSOME

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

gogs said:


> I think they only come in grey from the dealers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


Well the Alloy and Tyre place i had them fitted had a couple spare although they were damaged i said id go to the dealers, but the color did not look too far of my alloys.

How much are they are the dealers gog, and do they do the locking cap aswell?



ian222 said:


> Any difference from the terraclean? When I had mine done they tapped into the fuel lines under the rear seat, as opposed to you.


My local garage recommended me to get one due to the mileage on it, so I thought for the sake of £100 Id get it done before I had my exhaust fitted.

Was amazed at how much smoother the car drives now its been done. Didn't watch him do it as i dropped it off before work, so cannot comment on how he did it tbh.



Bowen said:


> Love a good build thread. Looks great man.


Cheers mate, and me too! Just been waiting till I have done enough being worth to post!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

temporarychicken said:


> Only a complete lunatic would buy an early Mk2 Phantom Black V6
> 
> I've had mine 2 weeks now...!


Nothing wrong with the early MK2s mate! 
I actually wanted a newer model but for the price i paid it was a bargain.

Seen your posts of your car, looks well tidy!



Add5y said:


> She looks lovely,the exhaust looks great,how much was it if you don't mind me asking
> 
> Add5y


Thanks mate! Yeah was impressed with it myself! I paid £660 and then £40 fitting. Is it actually cheaper now though i think because I had it installed before they actually had it up for sale. Its Amazing.



bhoy78 said:


> looks great they wheels really suit it


Thanks mate! I love them, really chances a cars appearance the wheels.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

mwad said:


> Looks good
> 
> LED rear light bulbs ? Got anymore info please?


Cheers bud. Actually haven't had time to fit the rears mate, but I got them off eBay.
Don't recall the seller though sorry.



DreTT said:


> Very nice mate!
> 
> What is the Cobra like in the cabin and above 60mph? Is there a drone? I pick my V6 up on Friday and was thinking of a Cobra exhaust. The only thing which concerns me is the drone at high speeds, as when I had a non-resonated scorpion on my R32, it was a nightmare on the motorway!


On the motorway its actually quiet I recon. Doesn't bother me one bit. I think the TT is quite sound proofed tbh, when you open the windows you can really hear it roar!

The other exhausts I have heard for the V6, this is by far the best one! Nice burble around town, and when you let it rip open it has a amazing rasp at about 3K revs when letting off the throttle quick. Above that It has a flappy tone effect to the sound. Really turns heads and not too chavvy by my point of view.



Templar said:


> Looks very nice...Lea is going to have a little competition on his hands now. Pleased to see the wheels look as good on a black TT as it does on the red. A very good wheel for the TT methinks.


Yeah they look lovely. Loving the new rubber as well grip is amazing over what I have had before. Would like to fill the arches a bit, hopefully the new bumpers will still allow me to drop it 30mm on some springs


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

California3.2Quattro said:


> I'm glad the Xenonz grill gets good reviews. I just ordered one myself. The conversion rate and shipping to the U.S. wasn't too terrible for OEM-like quality, especially after the TTforum discount.
> 
> Enjoy your mods.


Yeah mate, you will still require to remove the centre section of your bumper thought, and i hope you requested for a thick mesh all over and not thin around the number plate area!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> Looks great Connor, wheels deffo suit the black
> 
> I met up with Connor last week and the sound from those pipes is AWSOME
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


The exhaust is the best money I've spent on it the TT so far. Yeah the wheels do suit it well  can't wait to get the bumpers on with the grey lips, might even spray my mirrors that same grey to match. Just worried the fuel filler won't match then


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

You get a full set including the locking nut ones fir around £10 iirc includes the little tool for removing them you could get genuine ones from eBay im sure

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

gogs said:


> You get a full set including the locking nut ones fir around £10 iirc includes the little tool for removing them you could get genuine ones from eBay im sure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


Not too expensive then, Sheffield Audi is only down the road from where I work, so I'll pop in Friday and see what they have


----------



## wilbo (Aug 13, 2013)

Don't suppose you have a video of the exhaust sound?


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

Did you opt for the ET35 or ET45 alloys?

Could you do me a favour and measure the rings on the Xenon RS grille? Are they 250mm or 260mm?

Car is looking great btw


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

wilbo said:


> Don't suppose you have a video of the exhaust sound?


Here you go mate. Alex had his done at Exhaust UK and they did like a development thing on his V6.

I'd actually heard his when I met up with him before I went and bought mine, the video doesn't capture the real sound unfortunately. It makes it sounds droney etc.. You'll have to hear it in person or take the plunge.

He had both res and non res systems fitted and said the res sounded pretty much the same as stock.

I love it, turns so many heads when I plan the foot to the floor and everyone comments on how nice it sounds.

viewtopic.php?t=841777


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

MarkTTS said:


> Did you opt for the ET35 or ET45 alloys?
> 
> Could you do me a favour and measure the rings on the Xenon RS grille? Are they 250mm or 260mm?
> 
> Car is looking great btw


Went for the ET45 mate, it just sits in the arches so I'll be able to lower it without any issue. Perhaps have to windy down them little taps on the inside of the arches though.

Had to buy brand new tyres seen as my first port of call was you and your tyres you had up for sale! 

Yeah I'll check mate, give me an hour or so, not at home atm

And thanks


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Fitted a forge gear knob today with the engraved TT logo. Not sure if I like it tbh, so opinions would be great.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It's a nice knob mate (ooo err missus) but found the forge type a bit mk1 tbh.

Just fitted this from the TT RS exclusive package, solid aluminium too.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Templar said:


> It's a nice knob mate (ooo err missus) but found the forge type a bit mk1 tbh.
> 
> Just fitted this from the TT RS exclusive package, solid aluminium too.


Oh aye  ahaha, yeah Im not too sure, it doesn't look like it fits round the gaiter too well either. Will see if it grows on me or not.

Yeah the forge is solid as aluminium as well, t was bloody freezing this morning. Hate to think how much you paid for that one!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well... Audi wanted 258£ to replace the existing one I had (standard RS type) couldn't get this one apparently as it was part of an exclusive package..blah blah.
Found me a contact who can get lots of top line trim stuff at well under list price.
OE Carbon mirrors, folding/non folding ect ..R8 steering wheels..ect :wink:

P.s..can't beat a big heavy knob apparently... :lol:


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Bloody £258 for a gear knob and gaiter?! Robbing gits! Feel free to pm me your contact


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Mark they are 250mm. Any reason why you ask?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Oh also I bought some wheel bolt caps from Audi at £10 perfect colour match to the alloys


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

legend139 said:


> Oh also I bought some wheel bolt caps from Audi at £10 perfect colour match to the alloys


Very nice...just finishes it off a treat 8)


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

legend139 said:


> Bloody £258 for a gear knob and gaiter?! Robbing gits! Feel free to pm me your contact


And me.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Car looks great Connor


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Templar said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh also I bought some wheel bolt caps from Audi at £10 perfect colour match to the alloys
> ...


Just need to paint the huds and callipers now, that'll be next weeks job seen as I have the week off


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Dreams1966 said:


> Car looks great Connor


Cheers mate 

Next job once the bumpers are fitted to get it detailed and all the chips marked up just to make it look a little tidier


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

legend139 said:


> Mark they are 250mm. Any reason why you ask?


Thank you, I have 250mm on my TTS. Been looking for gloss black rings. They only do 260mm ones. I thought if your grille had the 260mm it would just be another excuse to get one ordered!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

You should just get the grill anyway mate


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Mark I have just given my father in-law a gloss black set of black rings 
I doubt he will fit them, I'll have a measure for ya

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Just measured my chrome ones ( black also came with the grill as another option ) 
260mm sorry mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

1wheelonly said:


> Just measured my chrome ones ( black also came with the grill as another option )
> 260mm sorry mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


That mean your grille came with 260mm? Thought your grille used the same supplier as xenon?

Could you let me know how you got yours?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I was told it was the same supplier mate which is why I'm as confused as you are

It was listed on eBay, I contacted the guy ( only in Nottingham ) so arranged to collect, he had a workshop with LOADS of them mate for various audis

The only reason I bought from him instead of xenonz was because i wanted the satin surround not the chrome

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Just looked on xenonz website and in the literature for the grill he offers it with chrome rings OR gloss black 
Now you know there 250mm give them a call mate, I'm sure he'd supply you a set

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> Just looked on xenonz website and in the literature for the grill he offers it with chrome rings OR gloss black
> Now you know there 250mm give them a call mate, I'm sure he'd supply you a set
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Plastic dip is my best friend for little things like that.


----------



## MarkTTS (Feb 19, 2011)

legend139 said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> > Just looked on xenonz website and in the literature for the grill he offers it with chrome rings OR gloss black
> ...


Mine are already plasti-dipped however after around a year on the car it's starting to peal. Plus gloss stands out more, where as Matt just gets lost in the grill. My rears are also gloss and want to match.

If you can buy them with the gloss rings to match as part of the sale then all the better


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

temporarychicken said:


> Only a complete lunatic would buy an early Mk2 Phantom Black V6
> 
> I've had mine 2 weeks now...!


haha, gotta agree with you there. but in the states, they are the only ones that come in stick :wink:

That being said, I've had mine for over a year


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

MarkTTS said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > 1wheelonly said:
> ...


I bought the chrome so I could plastic dip the outer lip Matt black, think it looks better tbh than it all being gloss black


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

xpanel said:


> temporarychicken said:
> 
> 
> > Only a complete lunatic would buy an early Mk2 Phantom Black V6
> ...


Manuals the way forward. I tried both and as much fun the s tronic is I love driving with a gear stick better


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

totally agree with you there. i had a 2 tiptronic A4's. a 3.2 first, and then a 2.0. it was booooring haha.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Update :-:-:-:
Bumpers have been painted, went down and had a look at them earlier. they look so fresh! Will be fitted at some point next week, along with my rear diffuser and RS grill  hopefully Monday!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks very nice, look forward to seeing it all fitted 

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Yeah me too can't wait  to see how it looks. I've been told there's a metal beam which I might be able to see through the RS grill?.. Any ideas on this at all?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Still like the wheels best


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep, I'm not sure if the polystyrene foam will still fit that sits in front of the aluminium crash bar, when i fitted the RS bumper i bought the RS polystyrene foam to fit but i also sprayed the metal crash bar snd any other metal bits with black stone chip paint in matt black worked a treat ;-)

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Ah yeah, I thought the metal crash bar would be showing, might be a hammerite job then when I go down to get them fitted ahaha.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I just sprayed the beam black

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> I just sprayed the beam black
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Might be something I'll have to do some other time then. Feel cheeky asking for them to paint it as well before they fit the new bumper.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Some good progress... really do like the wheels on black!

You werent temped with an Sline front,


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Takes 10 minutes to paint it, you only want to colour it your not fussed about the finish so no need for lacquer hence me using stone chip paint, its got a flexible finish and is matt so just blends into the dark behind the bumper, worth doing it all at once, it also drys very fast

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

gogs said:


> Takes 10 minutes to paint it, you only want to colour it your not fussed about the finish so no need for lacquer hence me using stone chip paint, its got a flexible finish and is matt so just blends into the dark behind the bumper, worth doing it all at once, it also drys very fast
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


Totally agree with everything gogs said Connor

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Why thank you sir ;-)

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

aquazi said:


> Some good progress... really do like the wheels on black!
> 
> You werent temped with an Sline front,


It is an s line front mate, just I think it's pre face lift I think, 1wheel will know as it was his front end on his s line.

I think for it being a v6 I didn't want the new front end s line bumper as it'd make it look newer than it actually is if you get me.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes it's the pre facelift s-line bumper









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Aye thought it was. Yeah I prefer that on the v6 than the new one tbh, it's coming on 9 years old I don't want to make it look 4 years old or there abouts if I'm honest


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Aah never realised the prefaclift sline looked like that!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

legend139 said:


> Yeah me too can't wait  to see how it looks. I've been told there's a metal beam which I might be able to see through the RS grill?.. Any ideas on this at all?


I spray painted mine black and its invisible


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

A bit off topic, but reading this thread makes me very excited. I've spent the last 6 months away from my baby since i was working in Japan. I'm flying back to the states in 3 days.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

xpanel said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah me too can't wait  to see how it looks. I've been told there's a metal beam which I might be able to see through the RS grill?.. Any ideas on this at all?
> ...


My fitter actually used the original polyester cover thingy which was on as standard to cover the beam up. Going to post some pictures now with the bumpers and grills fitted!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

xpanel said:


> A bit off topic, but reading this thread makes me very excited. I've spent the last 6 months away from my baby since i was working in Japan. I'm flying back to the states in 3 days.


Bet you'll be glad to give her a wash and drive her about!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

UPDATE :-:-:-:-:-:-:-:-:

Had the S line bumpers fitted yesterday along with the TTRS grill! 
Quite liking the plate less grill at the moment, get so many looks with it being plate less as well! 
Fitment around the Cobra exhaust is spot on as well!

What do you guys think!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks great Connor, really transformed mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks fantastic, there was a post a few weeks ago someone with an RS they had a removeable number plate think it was act motorized if you want to keep your grill plate free


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

There you go:






no idea of the cost involved though.

Love the v6 the my11 rear diffuser looks good to


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

That looks well cool ahaha. Bet it's expensive though. Be nice to hook something like that when locking the car. Bet it's expensive though!

Yeah I love the rear ends looks so much meaner


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking very nice indeed, i like that front end 

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

It's looking like it's stood on stilts in a empty carpark though! Try n grab a picture later for opinions


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

bhoy78 said:


> There you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that plate flipper :twisted:


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Great to go speeding past speeding cameras


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

yeah very james bond :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah it would be good....mind I bet it's the same with the plate in the window on the dash :wink:


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Don't want to put it to the test though ahahaha


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

viewtopic.php?t=401657

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Hmm not too expensive either! Ahaha


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

legend139 said:


> Don't want to put it to the test though ahahaha


Chuck it in the footwell..


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Don't need a speeding ticket thanks  my insurance is expensive as it is ahaha


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Did the full works on my baby today. After having the new bumpers and grill put on they were bare, and no protection on them. Stripped the entire car back and reapplied protection.

I used Chemical Guys Jetseal product as over all the products I have, this is by far the easiest product to use with great protection!

Love the second the last shot! Just a shame the mothers Corsa was in the way -.-


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks beaut mate 
I use chem guys jetseal, it's the dogs

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Yeah it's brilliant! Going to top it up with some purple haze tomorrow


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Okay so started to have a little tinker around the he car and slowly adding LED lights through the interior when I get chance!

Fitted Puddles and Warning lights on Saturday and then programmed them in today after fighting with my 'shitty' Vagcom. Thanks to Lea yet again for being my on call TT genius 


























In the process of fitting rear passenger overhead LEDs and Footwell lights. Also got my stuff to put a few red lights in the door cards when the head lights are turned on, when I get time to do it that is!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Another job done today. Rear passenger overhead lights


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Looking good... Did you wire those the same as lea?

i do like the look of them!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

aquazi said:


> Looking good... Did you wire those the same as lea?
> 
> i do like the look of them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Yeah mate just tapped into the existing overhead lights so the left button works on the left etc.. Does look really smart. Looking forward to seeing them in the dark tonight!

I actually soldered my wires onto the board as I couldn't be bothered to find which cable was for each side. I really need to learn how to master this though as it doesn't look the best, but it still works so 

Struggles with trimming the holes in the panel as well. Took me a long time due to the cloth lining but looks like factory fit still so it's all good


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

The alloys, I like :mrgreen:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Aoon_M said:


> The alloys, I like :mrgreen:


ME TOO !!! Lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Cheers Aoon! 
Yeah they look great don't they Lea


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Today I finally decided to paint my crash bar behind my bumper. Never taken body panels off a vehicle before but knew I'd crack it pretty easily!

The body shop put the polyester foam back in place when I had the new bumper and grill fitted. It left the foam pushed up against the grill and left a obvious beam visible. It looking like this. 









Bumper taken off.









Polyester foam removed and beam and other metal exposes painted with satin black metal paint.









Complete. It doesn't look like I've done anything on the picture but it can't be seen anymore due to the crash bar been set further back than the polyester foam









Not sure what the running time it takes to remove the bumper but it took me around 2 hours to complete the job. That included cleaning down the light units and joints between the panels


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Hmm some days I think the grill looks better without a plate and then some I think it looks better with. So indecisive! So I've just left mine on my grill, plus cannot be bothered with the police.

If you take a look at my plate holder its almost invisible! Looks really good and not obtrusive at all


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Aoon_M said:


> Hmm some days I think the grill looks better without a plate and then some I think it looks better with. So indecisive! So I've just left mine on my grill, plus cannot be bothered with the police.
> 
> If you take a look at my plate holder its almost invisible! Looks really good and not obtrusive at all


That's a TTRS Plus grill isn't it? What's the difference between that and a normal one? It looks ab it different yours.

I know what you mean by some days it looks better than others! I did plan in mounting it on the grill but I just like the look at the moment, and I havent found a solution to mount it to the grill.. Not had problems with the police yet but I know of a couple of people who have got fines for it so I best get t sorted.

What fixings etc did you use?


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

It is indeed a TTRS Plus grille, worth every penny! Looks the nuts. The honeycomb mesh and out edge is all anthracite grey, think it was dirty in that picture but the grill has a very nice gloss to it. Stands out.

I'm not 100% on what fixings I have.. they came with the grill. I'll find out if I can get you a link to them


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

I ran it a few days without a plate and the front of the car just looked a bit 'naked' to me.. RS3's looks good with no front plate. TT just doesn't suit it, well my bumper doesn't anyway. RS seems to suit it well.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Yeah I thought it had a lighter edge on the mesh! Stands out though and looks well 

My grill is a Xenonz Rep but really good quality for the price of them! I did get a mountable plate with it but it's toss and too big as I have a short numberplate

I like the look of the plate less grill as it looks clean but like you said it doesn't look right as I looks plain at the same time. Might take a mock shot of the plate on the grill and see how it looks


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Just done a quick mock up of what it'll look like on the front using tie wraps. Looks quite good actually 


























Aoon this is the bracket I got with the grill

















Think I'll chop it down to suite my small plate and make a new mounting from it


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking good man. What did you paint the crash bar with and did the plate holder come with the xenonz grill?

Cheers


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Bowen said:


> Looking good man. What did you paint the crash bar with and did the plate holder come with the xenonz grill?
> 
> Cheers


Nothing special, just some black satin metal paint. Pretty much the same as Hammerite but another brand. Just brushed it on all the metal parts which would stand out.

Yeah mate the plate holder came with Xenonz grill as part of the package. Yet I'm not using it as its too big and bulky and I'm want a hidden plate mount. I'll be modifying it though to suite my needs when I get chance.


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Looks better with the plate


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

UPDATE :!:!:!:!:!:!:!: Not updated in a while so be prepared for lots of photos!

First up, just after I came back from holiday the car was booked in for a full paint correction and ceramic coating down at HHD (High Definition Detailing) Local detailing shop ran by a highly recommended lad round the Rotherham, Sheffield area. An overall 95% correction was achieved and the rest of the scratches would be invisible due to the ceramic coating which acts as a clear coat covers them up. The coating is Siramik Glass Coating SC15. Note to add the car was covered in stone chips all over the car, the paint correction took them down to literally nothing. due to the amazing finish it takes your eyes right off them. The front wings were horrendous and have come up looking perfect.
Pictures to follow.

During

































































Finished
























































http://s3.postimg.org/jq30kpk6b/image.jpg[/img
[img]http://s27.postimg.org/a8de849oz/image.jpg

































First Wash after 3 weeks, forgot to get pictures before but it looked fantastic for 1000 miles to say its a black car!

































































Nice shot of me in the drivers door, some specs of dust and can see a few chips 









Flake Popping!









Beading!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

After fitting my warning and puddle lights I notices the bulbs in the warning lights were only half lighting up the ref reflector. Modified these and inserted LED board which are used in the puddle lights.








































http://s8.postimg.org/5oyjcx9sl/image.jpg[/img
[img]http://s9.postimg.org/3rvqxbxn3/image.jpg

Did the same method with the footwell lights, modified a red reflector lense adding a white LED board and connected them up to the live headlight feed. Nice Glow to the interior footwells at night! Picture doesnt capture the brightness of them as they are brighter, but need to add a higher resistor to lower the output. 









With the car being detailed I noticed that the brake calipers and hubs let down the car being rusty so I set out painting them using smooth silver hammerite. Can say I didnt do the best job on the hubs as they look abit of a mess but cant really be seen when the wheels are on so itll have to do.
Front Brake

































Back Brake

























Fitted some white reverse light LEDs. Made a massive difference in the colour and light output!

















Finally got round to attempting to plastic dip my chrome lip on the grill after several attempts, and it finally came out how i wanted it.









































Cheeky little order from Awesome GTI, yet to be fitted! 

















Also fitted a cruise control stalk which just needs wiring into the ECU now!









Another little suppose on the horizon in the next week or two when made which should be of intrested to a few of you.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Car looks cracking mate, well done


----------



## LewisH (Feb 16, 2015)

I was just reading your post and was going to say, all it needs now is to be lower. and then saw the springs. think it will look awesome with the springs on.

Makes me want to go out and start on my car now.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Cheers Scott 

Yeah Lewis it does! Wanted coil overs but only have 40mm ish clearance on my drive to get on so got to stay with 30mm ish springs unfortunately! Going to bring the wheels out a touch though with some spacers when I find out how much space I have to play with.

Yes you should! Get tinkering it's great fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

The detailing looks like a great job, made a big difference to the paint finish 8) 8) 8)

Liking the mods / thread keep them coming.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Looks fantastic mate! Still managed to scratch it though with my bloody wash mitt!!

Got one of those dodo juice tribble wash mitts but I don't actually but my hand in them as it's awkward when having to rinse down all the time due to having to wash in the sun. So I use it as a sponge effectively and the cuff has done some
Light swirl damage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks stunning... Liking the light mod too... I fitted some cob led boards to mine to give it a consistent light too:









Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

aquazi said:


> Looks stunning... Liking the light mod too... I fitted some cob led boards to mine to give it a consistent light too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If no one can see them at night then they shouldn't be driving! They lights up my whole drive the warning lights 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Quick question from earlier post. Re the front plate holder .... Is it easy to remove without stripping the front of the car? 
I wanted to trim mine in size for new short plates on order?
Cheers 
Enjoying your thread thanks


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Piece of cake Martin...once the actual plate is off (probably 2 off screws) you will be left with another 2 off screws which hold the number plate mount to the plastic behind the grille...then simply just pull it away from the grille (small retaining clips locate the mount in place.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

genie_v1 said:


> Quick question from earlier post. Re the front plate holder .... Is it easy to remove without stripping the front of the car?
> I wanted to trim mine in size for new short plates on order?
> Cheers
> Enjoying your thread thanks


Are you referring to the RS grill mount I posted?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Took my vent rings down to Hydro Precision the other today to get them painted and dipped gloss black!

Got them back today all freshly painted









Just fitted them  Very minor mod but I know it's there and it looks good from my point of view. Girlfriend didn't even know I'd had them done typical. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Should of had diamanties and silver, she'd have noticed then :wink:


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Templar said:


> Should of had diamanties and silver, she'd have noticed then :wink:


Definitely would have noticed then! She'd have probably thought it was a ring and I was proposing :| ahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Not had much time to getting round to making a bracket to mount my numberplate but for now mounted it using Velcro  a friend of mines dad has been badgering me for 3 months now to get it put on as he's a traffic cop. So thought I wouldn't risk it anymore as he told me his colleagues was going to pull me over but he told him not to funny enough. Not sure that's a little lie or not but aye well. Here she is. Thought I'd stick it further down than usual to try and gain a bit of grill on show still










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks nicer fitted lower down mate but is it restricting airflow to the rad...I'm not sure what's down there on the V6 so I could be talking bollox..


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Ah would have never thought of restricting the airflow to the radiator...

The radiator is probably just as big as the grill itself. The plate would usually be on front of the crash bar though so I'll keep an eye on the temperature. Usually clocks up to 90 degrees once warm and doesn't budge from there however I drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Was just a thought mate now you've mounted it lower down means you have both the crash bar and number plate shielding the airflow might cause the fan to work harder :wink:


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Yeah maybe your right! Just drove down motorway for an hour hammering it between 70 and 100 no difference and not notice the fan staying on once the engine is shut off.

The plate is that position is now growing on me now I've seen it a few times I kinda like it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I like it there looks good and still shows off the grille 

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

gogs said:


> I like it there looks good and still shows off the grille
> 
> Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


That's what I was aiming for 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah definitely looks better fitted lower down and works well with the shorter plate...a good look :wink:


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Little update, no update on the springs being fitted still, chasing this one up though!

Fitted the rest of my cruise control including running and fitting the wire into the ECU, work colleague of mine programmed it in using VCDS and it works like a dream 










Took plenty of pictures so will be doing a how to for people as I know a lot of people have interest in this and there isn't much information of the install including running the wire to the ECU

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice updates.

Did your grill from xenonz come with a bracket?

Not sure on where the plate is now, could be the pic but it looks like the headlights are looking at the plate, kinda cross eyed? Maybe a front on shot would do it justice.

What's the issue with the springs?


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Out of interest whats that yellow warning on the dash, is it a bulb out?

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes it is

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Bowen said:


> Nice updates.
> 
> Did your grill from xenonz come with a bracket?
> 
> ...


It did mate there's a picture further up in my thread of the bracket. It's for a full size plate bracket though with a flange around the edging and look tack. So just ended up using Velcro on the grill and its holding up so far. Even at 120mph 

Not sure what you mean about the lights but I'll post of a picture of from a front view after work today!

No issues with the springs just need fitted when my mate pulls his finger out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

aquazi said:


> Out of interest whats that yellow warning on the dash, is it a bulb out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


As Lea said, yes.. It's my sidelights dodgy bulbs had them in for about 6 months with the warning on, they failed after 1 just never got round to changing them as I don't want to get them from JP again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Ah I see, thought you wanted a permanent bracket and didn't have one from Xenonz. Would have given you mine for nothing.

I have cable tied mine on for ease of removal, for shows etc.

Get your mate to pull his finger out, will finish off the look.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

legend139 said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> > Out of interest whats that yellow warning on the dash, is it a bulb out?
> ...


Good to know i case i ever see one!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Bowen said:


> Ah I see, thought you wanted a permanent bracket and didn't have one from Xenonz. Would have given you mine for nothing.
> 
> I have cable tied mine on for ease of removal, for shows etc.
> 
> Get your mate to pull his finger out, will finish off the look.


I was going for a permanent bracket but ended up taking me too long to get round to doing it so I just velcro'd it on. Do love it off but I don't really get myself to any shows to pull it off. I like where it's sat anyway now, not in the standard place about 5 inches lower to show off the grill a bit more.

I'll take one tonight for you mate.

And I'm trying to get them sorted before the weather turns! Don't want to pay someone to do it is why ahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Hope these are any better Bowen?


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Better.

I have mine in the middle and it's not straight, I know it and people like to point and remind me all the time. ha.

Not tempted by black rings? I went with chrome too and I am so tempted with black, may just plasiti dip them.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Mine looks a little out actually but that's the bonus of Velcro, I just wanted to remove them when I clean my car more than anything, I hate having bits dribble down from behind after I've dried the car. I have mine lower down than normal as I wanted to show off the grill a bit more and I like it in that position.

Not really thought about it to be honest. I was more particularly bothered about the outer lip being plastic dipped Matte black more than anything. Kind of like the chrome rings standing out. Plus side is if you don't like if you can just peal it off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

So how have you run the velcro on the grill side Connor ? Just stuck straight onto the grill or wrapped in around the honeycomb ?

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## Leo Seti (Sep 12, 2015)

Looking real nice 

Out of interest. Have you taken your car through an MOT with the 6k HID kit installed?

I am interested in upgrading the lights to 6K HID's with matching LED's for the sidelights/foglights etc.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

gogs said:


> So how have you run the velcro on the grill side Connor ? Just stuck straight onto the grill or wrapped in around the honeycomb ?
> 
> Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


Stuck it directly to the grill, I bought some industrial Velcro off eBay sticks like concrete, easily removed with that no nonsense stick stuff remover

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Leo Seti said:


> Looking real nice
> 
> Out of interest. Have you taken your car through an MOT with the 6k HID kit installed?
> 
> I am interested in upgrading the lights to 6K HID's with matching LED's for the sidelights/foglights etc.


Yeah mate passed without any issues 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

legend139 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > So how have you run the velcro on the grill side Connor ? Just stuck straight onto the grill or wrapped in around the honeycomb ?
> ...


Will keep that in mind for future 

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## Leo Seti (Sep 12, 2015)

legend139 said:


> Leo Seti said:
> 
> 
> > Looking real nice
> ...


Ahh nice  Where did you get your HID Kit and LED's from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Leo Seti said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > Leo Seti said:
> ...


Forum member on here has a thread sells assorts of bulbs LEDs etc.

£50 I think it was for a 35w ballast and 6000k bulbs for the low beam 

Very easy to fit if you haven't don't before

viewtopic.php?t=594633

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo Seti (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks, looks really worth the money


----------



## Leo Seti (Sep 12, 2015)

Really like what you've done with the car  You got anything else planned for it in the future?

I have a set of HID's and a full set of LEDs in and out on order, but I like what you have done with the boot light as the stock is naff. What LED strip did you go with?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Leo, nothing else planned exterior wise other than lowering it on h&rs when o get my mates finger out his ass to help me for them.

The LED strip was just an ordinary one from eBay. I actually plan on taking this down as I can't find any strip led which are pure white, these have about of a blue colour to them. And don't like that for the interior. Going to buy 2 sets of the interior LED white lights I've used a few times and put 2 on either side of the boot instead. Look much better OEM look to it then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive got a pair of these led strips still boxed, they are the domed type normally stuck into headlights, i ended up upgrading the boot light to an led and fitted a 2nd in the same location on the passenger side to keep the oem look ;-)

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

gogs said:


> Ive got a pair of these led strips still boxed, they are the domed type normally stuck into headlights, i ended up upgrading the boot light to an led and fitted a 2nd in the same location on the passenger side to keep the oem look ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


Did it light up the boot enough with just one more light? I'm tempted to put 4 in total in but don't want to go overboard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

With it being led and two its a lot brighter mate, i did olan to fit the strips to the underside of the parcel shelf but decided on the oem option

Pic below










Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Ah! Can tell straight away with the photo that two will be enough then.

That's one reason why I want to take it down, want to keep everything OEM ish looking.

Loving the net as well might have to get one. Forever having to collect my stuff in a plastic bag which is rolling all over my boot ahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Definitely a huge improvement and an easy diy 

I had the net in my mk1 (so its been in 4 TT's now) very handy, i had it fitted over my spare wheel before i fitted that under the boot floor to free up the space 

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## Leo Seti (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm planning on lowering it 25mm in the future as well, so I'll keep an eye out for your update when you do yours.

I think I may have a boot LED on the way, not sure, can't remember what I ordered. If I do, I'll post you a picture of what a single LED looks like at night time.

The net seems handy to, they are just pricey for what they are. I keep most of the stuff that rolls around underneath the boot cover.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Did I read your selling up? How come?

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Bowen said:


> Did I read your selling up? How come?
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Yeah buddy, doing more mileage now and it's costing me £250 a month of fuel, so really need a diesel unfortunately. Wanting something newer with less mileage as well. I'll cry while someone takes it up the road away from me ahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The V6 sounds gloriously good though, part of the character tbh...went passed a mk1 V6 today (sailing passed..Lol) and I could hear that distinctive roar ;-)


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Templar said:


> The V6 sounds gloriously good though, part of the character tbh...went passed a mk1 V6 today (sailing passed..Lol) and I could hear that distinctive roar ;-)


It is mate, that's what made me want one in the first place! Adding the cobra Cat Back just brings that noise to a whole new level!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Might be hard to discount mate but needs must :wink:


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Might end up saying im not selling it when someone comes to see it at the weekend. Unless someone fancies swapping a tdi engine for a vr6 engine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

